# 1 man flip



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Trifish said:


> Thanks. Looks like a good deal but I ended up picking up an almost new fx100 with an upgraded seat from someone on the site. Looking forward to using it if we ever get some ice!


You will like it, i have the fx200 and love it havnt had a problem with it yet. I mostly use mine for the bay and it takes a beating sometimes riding out and stays all together the only thing I wish it had is that the clear part of the windows came off but other then that no complaints.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

outdoor101 said:


> I wish it had is that the clear part of the windows came off


They do!

<°)))>{


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Scratcher said:


> They do!
> 
> <°)))>{


Mabey the new models now but my don't come off and I baught mine 2 years ago


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

outdoor101 said:


> Mabey the new models now but my don't come off and I baught mine 2 years ago


Not 100% on this but..

They don't look like they come off, but they do.. There is no specifications when ordering replacement windows that I know of, so your windows must be the same as mine..

<°)))>{


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

I know the first part is Velcro but the clear part is sewed on


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

outdoor101 said:


> I know the first part is Velcro but the clear part is sewed on


The clear part is sewed to another piece of even stronger Velcro on mine..

<°)))>{


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Ill have to check mine out


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine are Velcro also...


----------

